# Turner creek



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

There is a lake on Marlane road, on google earth it looks like it is actually a section of Turner Creek that has been dammed up. Any fish there? How do you get in there? Can you get to Crescent Lake? How about Marcus Bayou, any place along it to put in a canoe? 

Thanks



Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

That Turner Creek Lake is inside the Marks family property.
When you own about 300 acres of prime real estate in that area, you got plenty of money to persecute all that mess with you.
I would avoid that lake.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> That Turner Creek Lake is inside the Marks family property.
> When you own about 300 acres of prime real estate in that area, you got plenty of money to persecute all that mess with you.
> I would avoid that lake.



That figures... bet there are some nice fish in there. Had someone else tell me this morning pretty much the same thing. He said the only people they let use the lake are the girl scouts..


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Some really big fish in that lake. Have fished it for many years with their son and caught a lot of very big bass. His grandfather caught one over 13lbs years ago and with so little pressure they grow big. I would stay off the property if you are uninvited as they have some big dogs roaming the property and don't take kindly to trespassers. You can fish along Marlane by the dam and catch a lot of bluegill, see people doing it all the time.


----------

